# More pics to help the itch!



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

maybe these pictures will help you guys with turkey fever, they help me!


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

7 strutters? granted some are jakes


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

That's one awesome pic! I'll bet whatever team you're on will do very well in the contest.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

we shouldnt have any problems killing birds! lmao


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

Man Bone has some awesome birds there this year.. He should have no trouble killing a bird.. Maybe he'll finally score. Great pics Phen..



phensway said:


> we shouldnt have any problems killing birds! lmao


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Isaac_62 said:


> Man Bone has some awesome birds there this year.. He should have no trouble killing a bird.. Maybe he'll finally score. Great pics Phen..



If you plant it they will come. 2 acres of winter wheat and rye


----------



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

phensway said:


> 7 strutters? granted some are jakes


That is in infestation!  Let me know if you need me to help eradicate them.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh thanks a lot you son of a........

Got the itch more than ever now! lol


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

lmao, ive been getting 100 pictures a day from that food plot


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

It looks like Thanksgiving and Christmas all in one. YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!:yikes:


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

i got one picture with 60 birds in it! goal is 10 strutters and 100 birds in one picture


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

You're a sick sick man. I'd say good luck in a couple of weeks, but luck isn't what you'll need, so how about shoot straight:lol::lol:


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

mossberg835 said:


> You're a sick sick man. I'd say good luck in a couple of weeks, but luck isn't what you'll need, so how about shoot straight:lol::lol:


LOL, true that! 

Notice the Hen at the bottom of the first picture has a 4 inch beard


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

It is my belief you MAY need a hand this turkey season. You may have an overpopulation thingy going on there! lol
Barry county really is only a hop, skip and a jump from here.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

phensway, I think your "cure" for spring turkey fever is not helping me.....it's actually increasing the shakes and anxiety to get into the woods. Looks like you're in for a great season....thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks fellas! Im addicted to trail cameras and the quality pics that my homebrew cameras acquire. The pics help me survive another 10 days until i can actually hit the woods! i literally have hundreds of these pics.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Good Lord!


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

That's a heck of a flock!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

You may have to shoot in self defense just to get outta the field.


----------

